# need help figuring out if this plow will fit my obs 1500



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey its my first post. cheers:waving:. Anyways I need to be able to plow an 800ft drive //sand,gravel,dirt and concrete by the garage. I am trying to be careful not to buy the wrong plow. I kinda dropped part of a tree on my new neighbors pole barn already (700) damages. My wife is pissed with me.:angry: . I picked up a 99 4x4 185000 suburban 1500 this winter when my daily driver had issues. So I am thinking of making it my plow rig.
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/4529989140.html
The guy has it mounted on a 2500 with factory western mount. 
Should work? suggestion. thanks 

Great site. thanks guys


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you might get it to work but IMO walk away.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

OK. What should I look for. Other plows are lots more and missing parts. Just need to do driveway.what's wrong with that plow?.huge thanks. cannot find anything complete. all missing parts grrrrrrrrrr. dang plow guys cannot keep them complete. they get crazy money for parts and pieces used.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/cto/4472060219.html
only other thing i can find complete. All others are more than a 1000 and missing mounts,controls ,etc. seem i may be better off buying a whole plow truck.
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4502458063.html
close to house. but???

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4520186230.html

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bar/4511417490.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4546949571.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4512006151.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4501700931.html
thanks again


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick look. And all the plows your looking at are conventional mounts. All are gunna need to be fabbed up to your trk. Look into unimounts
Almost everything you posted is scrap. Yout not gunna find good stuff unless you broaden your search area


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BIG question, do you have red rear turn signials?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

OK will do. Hey basher I am posting in the correct forum. Give me some slack.thank again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Serious question, 99 was a dual model year for GM. Some had red rear turn signals, some had amber rear turn signal. Same model year truck, different frames, different mounts, different headlight wiring, different plows acceptable..


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss;1814928 said:


> Just a quick look. And all the plows your looking at are conventional mounts. All are gunna need to be fabbed up to your trk. Look into unimounts
> Almost everything you posted is scrap. Yout not gunna find good stuff unless you broaden your search
> 
> http://muskegon.craigslist.org/pts/4558335789.html
> ...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your gunna have to fab up everyone of those. Not worth it at all


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

burrito;1815842 said:


> O ya my rear blinker fluid is red.


Well the 99 classic (red blinky fluid) 2500s and 1500s frame mount was the same and they were available before the 1994 cut-off date so the conventional mounts should fit. I'd research upgrading T bars on your suburban since you will carry the additional weight of the conventional mount and pump on a regular basis. Remember you are looking at plows 19 years old.

I'd be looking for something easily removable like a Meyers EZ Classic or Western Uni-mount they are the most common for that size/vintage truck. They can be found for under 3K for a good unit with all the parts. Look for one off of your model truck.

Western has the reputation of being the more reliable of the two but the Meyer is probably more prevalent.


----------

